# Conexion de switch's en escalera



## ElHIppye (Mar 1, 2006)

buenas tardes, me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes puede aclararme una duda: ¿Es posible hacer una conexion con dos switch's ON-OFF , para controlar una sola lampara desde dos puntos diferentes en una habitacion? de ser posible me podrian dar la pagina o mandar el circuito para hacer dicha conexion por favor.

Muchisimas gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## Panza Verde (Mar 1, 2006)

En realidad con dos interruptores  on-off no creo que puedas, 

Habitualmente las luces de las escaleras se controlan con dos interruptores inversores


Saludos 
Panza Verde


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 2, 2006)

De poder, se podría.. pero necesitas un circuito lógico adicional.
Lo mas simple es utilizar dos interruptores de 3 polos 2 posiciones, o comúnmente llamados en el argot eléctrico como interruptores conmutables.

En el anexo, te muestro la forma recomendada de conectar este tipo de interruptores.

Saludos.


----------

